# New List For Valencian Figuritas



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thought some of you might be interested in this new discussion list.

Terry
------------------------------------
_From: Greg S <[email protected]>
Subject: [doves-pigeons] Yahoo list for Valencian Figuritas 

One time post for my new Yahoo list:

I started a new list for Valencian Figuritas, a small
perky little breed of pigeon. I know a few people
here have them, so am posting just this once.

If you have them, or are interested in learning more,
please join:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/valencian_figuritas/

Thanks!

=============
Greg Sweet
[email protected]_


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very neat looking little bird from what I see on the link.

When I get a chance I might just pop-in!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Treesa,

Greg is a long time and well respected member of the doves-pigeons list, so based upon my knowledge of him there, I would think this new list will be a great one if you have an interest in this type of pigeon. I also seem to recall that Greg is a member here .. could be wrong.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
I do believe you are right in saying that Greg is a mamber here. He and I are also friends/rivals in showing figs. We had a show last month and I took best of breed. I really think that another bird of mine should have taken it, but what can I say. The person who judged the figuritas raises modenas , and chose the biggest fig. showing.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations Daryl (even if the judge picked the wrong bird  )!

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Funny*

that is to funny. HA HA


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*....*

I applied for the group, but was denided. I'm not sure why but I get the feeling that *you MUST have, raise, breed, or show Valencian Figuritas.* To me it puts a kind of bad impression on the idea of the group, you'd think they would want to help people get into the breed. I wanted to know more infomation on I am interested in the Old Frills, Old German Owls, Seraphims, and them as they all have similar features. It makes me think differently of the group...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Birdlover,
I'll ask Greg about it, and let you know what I find out. O.K?
daryl


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, Thank You. I don't want to sound mean or anything, I just was a little confused on why they wouldn't want to draw people in to be apart of the breed. Maybe I didn't say why I wanted to be in there right....


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Those are some very odd looking birds.I saw some for sale at the show in Fresno.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

birdlover,
I heard from Greg. Try applying again, and really say why you are interested in joining, maybe, interested in raising/showing figs, and looking for all the info and mentoring available. Greg is super serious about his group, so really think before you write.
Daryl


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

See, when I did apply, I put something like,...." I am very curious in this breed, and am looking forward to maybe getting some in the future. They seem very interesting..." 

I've been thinking about it, and I think I am I going to give some time before I apply again.


----------

